# Android-App spionierte Bank-Logins aus



## Newsfeed (11 Januar 2010)

Eine auf Googles Android Market verfügbare Anwendung war mit einem Trojaner ausgestattet und sollte Anwendern die Logindaten für Banken stehlen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

